# W8 and Synthetic Oil



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

Is it safe to switch to synthetic oil at the first oil change?


----------



## maptn (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: W8 and Synthetic Oil (155VERT83)*

I believe synthetic oil is required and is already installed from factory. Check out this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=522034


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 and Synthetic Oil (maptn)*

Thanks.


----------

